# ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد



## bisho102 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

من تلحين سامح عبيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/33000258/9eb53712/haide.html


----------



## the servant (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

جميلة بجد بيشو تسلم ايدك يا جميل


----------



## nokia6020 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ذى العسل


----------



## bisa&simsim (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

حلوة حلوة حلوة ربنا يعوضك مستنين اكتر


----------



## ايرين (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

_*مرسى قوى يا بيشو الترنيمة بجد تحفة*_:94::94::94:


----------



## george14 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ميرسى قوى على تعبكم وربنا يسهل والترنيمة تتحمل


----------



## anton_2012 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

شكرا ليك وجااااااااااااااااااااااااارى االتحميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

شكرآ يا بيشوى 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## bisho102 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

حلوة الترنيمه


----------



## wawa_smsm (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

جميلة جدا جدا جدا ..بجد يا بيشو
ربنا يعوض تعبك
:286:​


----------



## mina3338 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

شكرا ليك يا بيشوي


----------



## فريد_فايز (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

جميلة جدا جدا جدا ..بجد يا بيشو
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kmmmoo (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## beso10 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

gamelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa awy el tarnema we rabna ma3ak


----------



## فريد_فايز (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

جميلة جدا جدا جدا ..بجد يا بيشو
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فريد_فايز (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ميرسى قوى على تعبكم


----------



## kmmmoo (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## soukratos_999 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

شكرا ليك و هسمعها و اقولك رأيي


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ترنيمه جميله 

بصوت رائع

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## marco_koko_201 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

الله الله الله
ربنا يعوضك
جميله جدا​


----------



## marmor4ever (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

رااااااااائعة ميرسى جداااااااااا


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*



bisho102 قال:


> من تلحين سامح عبيد
> http://www.4shared.com/file/33000258/9eb53712/haide.html




*
جميلة جدا جدا انا بحييك من كل قليبي على هادي الترتيلة الجميلة هاي 
الى الامام يا كبير​*


----------



## bisho102 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

عجبتكو


----------



## bisho102 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

:new5:عجبتكو:new5:


----------



## john_elabd (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

شكرا حالص


----------



## naro_lovely (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

تسلم ايديك الترنيم تحفة وشريطها كلةةةةةةةةةة تحفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مرسى نوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## LUCY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

:174xe::174xe::174xe::174xe::174xe::174xe:





المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> *
> جميلة جدا جدا انا بحييك من كل قليبي على هادي الترتيلة الجميلة هاي
> الى الامام يا كبير​*


انا مبسوطة انى معاكم هنا


----------



## melomelo333 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

يا جماعة اللينك مش شغال


----------



## kogi (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

شكرا  بس انا مش عارف احملها


----------



## الوداعة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

*جميلة يا بيشو يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## veronika (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ميرسي على الترنيمة و جاري التحميل


----------



## melomelo333 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

ياجماعة هي فين الترنيمة مفيش لين من اساسو


----------



## farfor_33 (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة قنبلة لهايدى منتصر من تلحين سامح عبيد*

انا مش لاقي الترنيمة خالص


----------

